# Some Information on the Cruze Specs and Service Warranty DEF Is Included in 24k



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

This is great information since my dealer had originally told me that DEF was not included.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> CosmosGoat Gad you like it . I am here to help educate every one on this Forum on Diesel more specific , the Cruze CRTDI . This car is a Common Rail Turbo Direct Injection Diesel to be correct. You can go to Chevy's web site and print it off and say what this then , you will get the deer in headlights look out of the service advisor.


Just a reminder that by law dealers are independent of the manufacturer. Dealers are their own businesses who contract with the manufacturer to sell and service their products. 

This legally defined relationship prevents the manufacturer from intervening with the dealer in the way we really wish they could. Often the recourse is to go to another dealer. 

As with all things in life, some dealers are better than others, and some people working at the dealership are better than others. 

But one must remember that it took ~1,000 people to design, engineering and manufacture our cars, and therefore not judge their efforts based on the quality of the work performed by a few people at our local dealers.


----------

